# Any expats in Turin?



## AMrania

Hi all!

Just joined today! I am Irish and moving to Turin in 2 weeks. Would love to meet any expats living in Turin. Know absolutely no-one 

Love to meet you if you are in Turin!!!

AM x


----------



## Mya

*Expats in torino*



AMrania said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just joined today! I am Irish and moving to Turin in 2 weeks. Would love to meet any expats living in Turin. Know absolutely no-one
> 
> Love to meet you if you are in Turin!!!
> 
> AM x


hi, I am an expat from South africa living in torino for two years now. Feel free to contact me if you need any information. Happy to help!


----------



## kimmykim

*Hi!!*

Hi! 

I've just moved to Turin last week from England (I'm from Scotland, but live in England)..I dont know any one either and would love to go for a coffee or something if you fancy it?? 

All the best, 

Kimberley x


----------



## Mya

kimmykim said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've just moved to Turin last week from England (I'm from Scotland, but live in England)..I dont know any one either and would love to go for a coffee or something if you fancy it??
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Kimberley x


Hi, sure I would fancy a coffee or aperitivo. I have very irregular working hours as i teach english privately. So let me know when you more or less free and we can make a plan to meet up.


----------



## samanthaburke

Hey!

I just moved to Turin this week and I also don't know anybody. I'd love to meet if you guys fancy it  

Sam x


----------



## AMrania

samanthaburke said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just moved to Turin this week and I also don't know anybody. I'd love to meet if you guys fancy it
> 
> Sam x


Hi!

Really sorry for the late reply.... Would love to meet! Are you still using this webite? Hope so.

AM x


----------



## kimmykim

Oops I haven't checked this site in a while! I work as an Au Pair 3-8.30pm every week day - except for that I am free really..

So where/when can everyone meet??xxx


----------



## AMrania

kimmykim said:


> Oops I haven't checked this site in a while! I work as an Au Pair 3-8.30pm every week day - except for that I am free really..
> 
> So where/when can everyone meet??xxx


I am currently not working so am pretty flexible. Why don't we meet in centre somewhere? 
x:clap2:


----------



## kimmykim

AMrania said:


> I am currently not working so am pretty flexible. Why don't we meet in centre somewhere?
> x:clap2:


Yeah that would be great! How about this Sunday afternoon or Monday morning? Maybe meet by the entrance to the Royal Palace in Piazza Castello?


----------



## samanthaburke

I usually only work weekday afternoons so I'm pretty flexible too! I'm free both Sunday afternoon and Monday morning  
Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## AMrania

samanthaburke said:


> I usually only work weekday afternoons so I'm pretty flexible too! I'm free both Sunday afternoon and Monday morning
> Looking forward to meeting you all!


Hi again. Really sorry but I forgot I have an appointment tomorrow. Please go ahead and meet and I will join you next time. 

AM x


----------



## kimmykim

Hi,

How about Tuesday morning then?? Samantha is that ok for you? Maybe 11am at the Royal Palace? Hope you can all make it...


----------



## samanthaburke

kimmykim said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about Tuesday morning then?? Samantha is that ok for you? Maybe 11am at the Royal Palace? Hope you can all make it...



Hi! Yeah that's great! :clap2: I'll be there!


----------



## kimmykim

samanthaburke said:


> Hi! Yeah that's great! :clap2: I'll be there!


Yeah cool! Anyone else coming?


----------



## AMrania

Hi there,
Sorry for my late reply. Please go ahead and meet tomorrow. My little baby (9mths) is not well and I will not be able to come. Would love to meet you but hopefully in a few days he will be better. Update me after xxx AM


----------



## Jesilushes

AMrania said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just joined today! I am Irish and moving to Turin in 2 weeks. Would love to meet any expats living in Turin. Know absolutely no-one
> 
> Love to meet you if you are in Turin!!!
> 
> AM x


ciao
I am planning to visit turn when i come there in 2 month time, i a moving to Florence, but i only have 1 Friend in Turin, you can sent me a email if you want to chat


----------



## cali.kym

anyone still checking this site???

we moved to turin last may and are looking to meet some other expats. i am from california and my boyfriend is from scotland.

anyone fancy an aperitivo or a drink sometime?

it'd be nice to get a little group together.

send me an email: kymmie(dot)nguyen(at)gmail(dot)com sorry, the site wont let me post my email address!

cheers!

kym


----------



## cali.kym

hi!

are you still in turin?

i am from california and looking for some expats to meet for coffee, drinks, aperitivo...anything in english  lol

kym


----------



## cali.kym

hi, sam.

are you still in turin?

i'm from california and my boyfriend is from scotland. we'd love to meet for a pint sometime!

cheers.

kym


----------



## ciaratamay

Hi, I'm Irish and have lived here for 2 years. I'd be delighted to meet some other expats, dying to speak some English... 
Facebook message me, my username is ciaratamay


----------



## ciaratamay

*Anyone still around?*

Hi, just found this forum now... I'm Irish, living in Turin... would love to meet up with some fellow expats and English speakers... I'm on facebook (ciara tamay) and my email is ciaratamay at hotmail dot com so go ahead an get in touch!

Ciara


----------



## samanthaburke

ciaratamay said:


> Hi, just found this forum now... I'm Irish, living in Turin... would love to meet up with some fellow expats and English speakers... I'm on facebook (ciara tamay) and my email is ciaratamay at hotmail dot com so go ahead an get in touch!
> 
> Ciara


Hiya! I'm deffos intersted, I sent you an e-mail! 

SAM


----------



## ciaratamay

samanthaburke said:


> Hiya! I'm deffos intersted, I sent you an e-mail!
> 
> SAM


Hey, I didn't get your email, did you write to my hotmail address? [email protected] dot com
Anyway yeah I'd love to meet up, I had forgotten all about posting on here.


----------



## samanthaburke

ciaratamay said:


> Hey, I didn't get your email, did you write to my hotmail address? [email protected] dot com
> Anyway yeah I'd love to meet up, I had forgotten all about posting on here.


Hey! I sent but I'm not sure it worked lol my e-mail is [email protected] maybe if you send an e-mail across we can start contact that way perhaps?  Yeah I forgot I'd posted too and then today randomly decided to check! haha.


----------



## Tribunus

Hi, i was born in Torino and now i returned here for some times...if someone needs any kind of informations, contact me.


----------



## tokyonights7

Wow, lots of expats here living in Turin. I've been here for three years. If anyone wants any advice, I could probably give you a hand! Heather


----------



## Paddy81

Hi all,
Looks like i might be moving to truin at the start of april, currently working in milan. Can anyone recommended any estate agents or a place to look for accommodation as my italian is not very good, the joys of working in airport everyone speak's english.
hope to meet some of you down there, i would imagine i will be found in an Irish bar.
regards
paddy


----------



## tokyonights7

Some sites I used were: Kijiji Italy, Casa.it and CasaClick to find my apartment. You can generally get by in English when communicating with the owners/estate agents.

Heather


----------



## Leanne Martin

Hi, 

Dont know if anyone is still using this as there havent been any posts in a while! I have just moved to Turin from England to work as an Aupair and would like to meet up with some people! My email is leannemartin(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk if anyone is intrested!


----------



## HAVOC255

Leanne Martin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dont know if anyone is still using this as there havent been any posts in a while! I have just moved to Turin from England to work as an Aupair and would like to meet up with some people! My email is leannemartin(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk if anyone is intrested!


Hello Leanne, I seen your post. I just moved to Turin Italy and I'm an American expat. I used to be an aupair here in Turin a few years ago. If you are interested in meeting up for a coffee sometime let me know.


----------

